
How Generation Z Can Land Its First Tech Jobs - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2016/04/20/how-generation-z-can-land-its-first-tech-jobs/
======
dudul
"Although members of Generation Z (ages 16 to 25) are known for being adept
multi-taskers with superb tech skills,"

Is this even true? From empirical observation, I would say that younger people
have no clue what is going on in a computer. Yes. they know how to swipe shit
on their screen and use a handful of apps, but that's not what I call "tech
skills".

I believe the more ubiquitous a technology is, the less we understand it.

